# Magazine wants to publish my photos..Fair Compensation?



## SSEiYah (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not a profesional photographer by any means, granted I've taken about 10,000 photos in the past year but it was just for fun. 

I was contacted by a publishing company to use some of my photos in an upcoming book with an intial run of 15,000 copies. All credit to my name will be removed. What is a fair price or comensation for my photos?


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2008)

What publication?
All credit removed?
That is possibly the most important part of getting published - especialy for the first time - did they give a reason for this? Last thing you want is to lose photos to someone elses name. 
If they are (quite litterarlly) taking your work totally I would be inclined to charge higher


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe ask them what they would normally pay for something like this...who knows, they could be honest.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know, but someone on ModelMayhem would know. Ask in their photography forum.


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 4, 2008)

Alpha said:


> I don't know, but someone on ModelMayhem would know. Ask in their photography forum.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, why are they not giving you credit for the photo?:x Be SURE to ask about that.


----------



## Park (Sep 5, 2008)

SSEiYah said:


> I'm not a profesional photographer by any means, granted I've taken about 10,000 photos in the past year but it was just for fun.
> 
> I was contacted by a publishing company to use some of my photos in an upcoming book with an intial run of 15,000 copies. All credit to my name will be removed. What is a fair price or comensation for my photos?



It sounds like you need to understand the questions you need to ask. Here is the best guide to licensing photography that I know of that is available on the net. http://www.asmp.org/commerce/legal/licensing/index.php

The magazine could have been more straightforward and told you what they normally pay. They are probably hoping you will be so pleased to be published they can get it free. The little benefit of a photo credit, and I mean little since I have never been called in twenty years from a photo credit, is not even there.

I would ask them why I should let them use my work free. Are they a non-profit? Do they work for free for the publication?


----------



## Renair (Sep 5, 2008)

I might be able to help here.   I am currently in the same position, I have work coming out in Spring next year in a book.  I was approached by a publishing company who found me via my site.  They asked whats the normal price I charge for photos.  I said normally in a paper I am published I get about &#8364;75.00 approx $120 per image.  They said that sounds reasonable.  So for the 60 shots I get approx $7200.00  Now for that, I get acknowledgement and get to put my 'thank you's in the book.  But most likely I will be paid more then that when the final contract is done. At the end of the day, a book is not a single publication, there are 2nd and 3rd editions etc....  Hope this gives you something to think about.......


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2008)

bigalbest said:


>



Seriously, they have more published professionals than most people here could dream of.


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 5, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Seriously, they have more published professionals than most people here could dream of.



That may be true, but I've noticed a high level of mis-information in their forum also.


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Sep 8, 2008)

SSEiYah said:


> I'm not a profesional photographer by any means, granted I've taken about 10,000 photos in the past year but it was just for fun.
> 
> I was contacted by a publishing company to use some of my photos in an upcoming book with an intial run of 15,000 copies. All credit to my name will be removed. What is a fair price or comensation for my photos?



What publication? Why remove the credits? If you think it's worth it, then go for it.


----------

